# HD HTPC ala mITX?



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Been digging around trying to find some good answers for an HTPC in a mITX platform. Really liked the Asus with the HT bridge, but the system ran on a 90w laptop transformer even though it has a PCIx16 slot, 4 LAN ports, and only ONE Molex power port. Seems silly to me.

I have a low-profile box that is itching to receive a shiny new mITX HTPC, but I just can't find what I want....

SOOO, I come to the great site with answers and hope for the best.


What I would like:

mITX with Atom CPU, 24pin ATX power, suitable expansion slot, HD audio output (to run into my stereo tuner), and HDMI capable on-board graphics solution.

HD capable low-profile TV Tuner card w/remote

WD Caviar Black (don't really need help with that, but want it in the system!)

Blue Ray/DVD player (no need for RW)

"light" OS (thinking a Linux variant?)

appropriate PSU

Generally speaking: a movie server, DVR, MP3 bridge, sometimes Interwebz bridge.

Am I wanting too much from current tech?

Help greatly appreciated. ray:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Grrr...was digging more and Edit timed out (only thing I hate about this site...).

Wanted to add, I'd like wireless, if possible. But that can be accomplished via a USB solution, if needed.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

mobo with wlan - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131635
mobo w/o wlan - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131653
RAM - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231252
What is your case? Will determine if you need a sff psu.
The most popular linux variant is Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Not sure how Linux will work for an HTPC. Drivers can be a problem. Mint is the easiest Linux version I've found.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hehe, those were the exact motherboards I was looking at. Sadly they both run off that same 90w laptop power supply. If they had a version with a "real" power supply setup, I'd be all over it. Simply need to have the correct power connections for HDD and optical.

The case is, in its current state, an aluminum box. I'd need parts and some time before it could be called a "case".

Thanks, Tyree. I'll look into that one. Just need something that isn't, in any way, a system hog.

Is there no such beast as a quality TV tuner card?? I can find nothing that trips my trigger at all.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Couple more options for motherboards, they aren't the same quality as the ASUS ones, but they are decent, I have worked with them before. I've heard of Linux incompatibilities with them however.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813500046
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813500052


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I had (sorta) looked at those Zotacs...had no idea on the quality as I'd never even heard of them.

That second one looks pretty good, though a bit on the expensive side (can live with that if it does the job well).

Any ideas on a Tuner card? Newegg's selection seems thin, either that or the cards on the market are a bit thin? Really need Low Profile to fit the box...but I could always mod a bit more if I had to (and it was worth doing it).


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, ran a possible build here. Still not sure on the card, but.../shrug

mITX

TV Card

PSU

HDD

OD

RAM

$600, $700 if I go Windows route. More than I was hoping for, but not obscene, I guess (was REALLY hoping for the $3-400 range).

Probably just go with W7 Home 64bit for the sake of my sanity.

What think you?


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Weird question, I have:

Can I plug a PCI-x1 TV tuner card into a PCI-x16 slot? It kinda sounds like it but I can't find a definitive answer anywhere.

Also, were I to use that Asus board with built-in power, will 90w be enough to run an HDD and a Blu Ray player? Could I add a couple lights and a LARGE cooling fan?

According to the PSU calculater, I'd need at least 126w.

Yes, still trying to muddle through this. I get my annual bonus at the end of July, so I still have some time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes x16 slots will hold any card up to x16, x4 slots up to x4, x8 slots up to x8, you get the idea.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, I thought so. But again, nothing I could find outright SAID you could.

Thanks!

Found a $15 AC/DC converter with Molex output. Should cover my peripheral power nicely.


----------

